# Stripping paint



## Ernest Varney (Nov 21, 2016)

How do i go to bare metal to do a totally new paint job on my frame


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2016)

The two most common ways of stripping the paint is sand/bead blasting or a chemical Paint Remover. If the frame is rusty then I suggest forgetting about the chemical paint remover. I stripped this frame with Jasco paint remover and then had to sand blast it along with doing some sanding to remove all the rust.

Top pic is all the rust on the frame after I stripped the paint. Second pic is after the blasting.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 22, 2016)

Sandblasting is the way to go. most powdercoating shops will charge you about $30.

Totally worth it compared to chemically stripping it yourself. no mess, no hassle, and the blasted surface requires very little prep.

If you do go with chemicals, there's an aerosol spray aircraft remover you can get from pep boys for about 10 bucks a can. you usually need two cans.

Less mess, with the added bonus of getting your skin all tingly from the overspray.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2016)

No more for me. I have with had it breathing stripper fumes and getting that sticky stuff all over. Even that new "Orange "stuff sucks.  God knows what that stuff does to your health too.


----------



## n2stuff (Nov 22, 2016)

+1 on getting it sandblasted.


----------



## momo608 (Nov 23, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ho...show-quality-paint-job-start-to-finish.87859/


----------

